# My gade 1000



## dookie

Might i say first this thing is so fast and rides like a dream.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## NMKawierider

Congrats. I'm jealous. :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

Congrats! I love my gade, bought it in april this year.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

nice, looks great man! plan on an upgrade of tires?


----------



## dookie

Hey filthy could you tell me what vent lines i need to run up higher? I do plan on new treads. I ended up puttin my backs on my ole ladys brute. But i have to say doesnt look like bigger tires will fit. There is only a few inches of clearence on the rear tires to the floor board. But i think i wanan run laws this time around.


----------



## jrpro130

Guys have fit all the way up to 30" backs.

I ran 29.5 OG laws on stock rims and also OL2 skinny on STI HD3 and HD2SE


----------



## filthyredneck

dookie said:


> Hey filthy could you tell me what vent lines i need to run up higher? I do plan on new treads. I ended up puttin my backs on my ole ladys brute. But i have to say doesnt look like bigger tires will fit. There is only a few inches of clearence on the rear tires to the floor board. But i think i wanan run laws this time around.


Gas tank vent, transmission vent, water pump weep hole needs a hose added to it and run up,radiator overflow bottle vent hose, fan vent hose. And if you decide on 2" intake snork then move your crank case breather to the top of your airbox lid (you'll be cutting the airbox where this is factory located and blocking off the factory rectangle breather hole). My trans vent and gas tank vent are plumbed into the airbox with thread in barbed fittings, and the other vents are run up to the display panel and have check valves installed on them...so my rene is fully submersible.

EDIT:.....only on a Gen1 (2011-older) You can flip the bracket under your floorboards that the footpeg bolts to which will scoot them forward a little and open up your tire options....i'm running 31s with no lift. I ran OG 29.5 laws on stock wheels without doing anything but adjusting shocks (yellow wheels)
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130

Don't mean to step on your toes filthy but the g2 you can not move the floor board forward. Lots of guys do heat the floor board and shape it though. I didn't have rub with either of my set ups 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

jrpro130 said:


> Don't mean to step on your toes filthy but the g2 you can not move the floor board forward. Lots of guys do heat the floor board and shape it though. I didn't have rub with either of my set ups


What do you mean "dont mean to step on my toes?"...I ought to ban you just for saying i'm wrong LOL! J/k bud I didnt realize the gen 2s wouldn't move like my gen 1....my bad. I did notice a hair more clearance on my friend's gen 2 with 29.5 OL2s, but never really gave it any thought. Learn something everyday. 


"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130

Haha!

Well that's why we are all on here! I tried to do the infamous move the floorboard up mod on my g2 after about 6 people on can am talk swore it works. Well...didn't work for me lol. The pictures are floating around somewhere. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## dookie

Thanks guys. I guess they will fit. Thinking of gettin 28 ol2. Where i live its a mix of every kind of riding. Trails, rocks, mud, rr beds, dirt roads, some tar roads so not sure if these will hold up. I had 28 back on the brute and they seemed to do ok except all the rear lugs were cracked inside the lug. Not sure yet.


----------



## jrpro130

Honestly original 29.5 were the best tire I ever had. I haven't ran 28ol2 yet but I would throw 29s on stock rims! 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## dookie

That had crossed my mind as well but with a 2" lift also. Does the 2" lift but the cv shafts at a hard angle? Rather not be breaking stuff already


----------



## jrpro130

You def don't need a lift. I wouldn't run one. I like to keep the axle angle as stock as possible. Just crank the shocks up a little bit to relieve the sag. I'm tellin ya 29.5 og laws won't disappoint you!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## dookie

Sounds like the way to go. Thanks for the help. You have no idea how pumped I am to have a renegade. Ive wanted one for so long. Now the only problem is its cold as hell here. Rode it sunday and was in full snow gear and this morn i wake up and it's snowing out. All the trail close on nov 15th. Owell she'll get some use when ice fishing gets here.


----------



## Mudslinger800x

I'm running 30" backs on my gen 1 800 with no lift and they fit well but I have my floorboards removed but I ride with a buddy who has a 1000 gade and he is running 30"Zillas pumped up to 25psi with no lift but he had to trim his floor boards slightly but just know that both of us had to put wheel spacers on our quads because the bigger tires hit the tie rods on the front


----------



## filthyredneck

^Hmmm:33: Thats interesting. 
I have never had issues with rubbing the tie rods on my XC. Mine was close to the gas tank on the right side running 29.5x12s on the rear without spacers but never rubbed. Up front if I had the handlebars turned to full lock then the inner lugs on the tires would occasionally rub my front sway bar....but it was never enough to bother anything and I just learned to not turn the extra 1/4" or so that made them rub (it only rubbed when articualting and turning hard at the same time).


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Yea maybe I shouldve explained better that I don't think he had that problem with his Zillas but my silverbacks would rub only because of the side lugs That go down to the bead.i should also let u know that I'm running stock rims and the offset probably has a lot to do with it and mines an 07 so i don't have the bead locks like you do not sure if the offset is the same or not.but it fine in the rear and my snorkel won't let me turn lock to lock so I never had that Problem


----------



## Waddaman

Can am rear axle are really beefy, but don't have the movement needed for a full 2" lift. The Front axles are like twigs.. I plan on going 31's no floor boards and HL Gen 2 lift (Aka 1" rear lift, 2" front) and replacing front axles after they bust. If I feel the need for more lift in rear ill get aftermarket rear axles and make my own bracket for rear.

That being said though.. cranking gade shocks up (Especially X model shocks) makes a pretty big difference, But me id prefer putting the HL gen 2 lift on so and dropping shocks so I have the same lift, with an actual suspension. Definitely wouldn't recommend a lift + boosted shocks, puts front axles in a bad bind.


----------



## filthyredneck

Mudslinger800x said:


> Yea maybe I shouldve explained better that I don't think he had that problem with his Zillas but my silverbacks would rub only because of the side lugs That go down to the bead.i should also let u know that I'm running stock rims and the offset probably has a lot to do with it and mines an 07 so i don't have the bead locks like you do not sure if the offset is the same or not.but it fine in the rear and my snorkel won't let me turn lock to lock so I never had that Problem


That makes sense. My brake lines used to hit my snorks bad enough to keep me from having full steering but I loosened everything up and rotated the lines and levers just a hair and have full turn again. I'm not sure about the offset difference between my stock beadlocks and your stock wheels.....thats something I never considered.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130

Waddaman said:


> Can am rear axle are really beefy, but don't have the movement needed for a full 2" lift. The Front axles are like twigs.. I plan on going 31's no floor boards and HL Gen 2 lift (Aka 1" rear lift, 2" front) and replacing front axles after they bust. If I feel the need for more lift in rear ill get aftermarket rear axles and make my own bracket for rear.
> 
> That being said though.. cranking gade shocks up (Especially X model shocks) makes a pretty big difference, But me id prefer putting the HL gen 2 lift on so and dropping shocks so I have the same lift, with an actual suspension. Definitely wouldn't recommend a lift + boosted shocks, puts front axles in a bad bind.


Talk about twigs, every single gade I ride with (we are up to 6 gen 2 bikes now) has broke at least 1 front stock axle, most have broke 2 and 3. No one has broke rears yet


----------



## Waddaman

Ya no surprise lol. There's 2 main problems. 1. There way to small ij the feat place. 2. They seem to be at higher angles with minimal lift compared too other machines.

I'm getting a gade asap, haven't really splent a lot of time researching but I hope somebody out there makes a much bigger and stronger front axle... that doesn't cost $600...

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dookie

Well i had an 05 brute. It was no 840 like yours but my new gade buts the brute to shame. The power, ride quality, fit and finish, and the power steering is the best. Never thought it would be that big of a thing. I rode sunday and switched with my girlfriend for a bit so she could try it out and the brute felt like an antique lol. Im happy so far except for the payments now lol.


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Yea I had a decked out brute force 750 last year and as big and as bad as it was my almost stock renegade puts it to shame in every way.Plus like dookie I was tired of wrenching more than I was riding.Ive had mine for a year now and running 30"backs I've never had a real problem not even a broken front axle (knock on wood) and I don't exactly go easy on it(search my user name on YouTube and y'all we see what I mean)


----------



## jrpro130

The common denominator with front axles breaking is wide tires. I ran skinny and no problems. 

I would go gorilla. Do it once and right


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Mudslinger800x said:


> Yea I had a decked out brute force 750 last year and as big and as bad as it was my almost stock renegade puts it to shame in every way.Plus like dookie I was tired of wrenching more than I was riding.Ive had mine for a year now and running 30"backs I've never had a real problem not even a broken front axle (knock on wood) and I don't exactly go easy on it(search my user name on YouTube and y'all we see what I mean)


Basically the same boat for me. I've wanted a gade forever and finally bought mine....the blue brute in my sig is definitely rigged out, and if you look through the old threads it speaks for itself, but my renegade is way more fun to ride and is super dependable. I also havn't broken any axles yet (knock on wood) and mine has been 50/50 on 29.5 outlaws/31 outlaws since about 12hrs after I brought it home from the dealer. I never rode it with the stock tires except one 70mph pass down the street before I yanked them off.


----------



## JPs300

Mudslinger800x said:


> I'm running 30" backs on my gen 1 800 with no lift and they fit well but I have my floorboards removed but I ride with a buddy who has a 1000 gade and he is running 30"Zillas pumped up to 25psi with no lift but he had to trim his floor boards slightly but just know that both of us had to put wheel spacers on our quads because the bigger tires hit the tie rods on the front


 
I ran 28 mudlites on my stock wheels for a few rides while sorting out my 14" wheels to get the law2's on. - 28x10 on the front rubbed a noticeable flat spot in my outer tie rods with the stock wheel offset; they have a little more back space than aftermarket wheels.


----------

